# Vapemob E Liquid



## elvin119 (23/8/14)

Was at Vapemob this morning. Got some t-bac brew and my favourite papa smurf. 
@Chop007 your shop blows my mind cuz. All the new gadgets OMG. I couldn't stop staring at the mods. Geewizz. 
Anyway I was very happy till my fiance said " Elvin let's go now" 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------

